# Do you always have to buy in bulk?



## jgrunwaldt21 (Jul 29, 2011)

Hey so I’m a newbie to this. I see on all the plastisol heat transfer websites that the price points start at 6 transfers. Is this because the minimum order is 6? If so, is there any place you can order less than 6 transfers??

Thanks for the help everyone!!


----------



## rawbhaze (Jan 29, 2011)

You may be able to find pre made in lower quantities. Shipping would probably cost more than the product in that case.

6 is an extremely low number for custom. Most of the minimums that I have seen start at 12.


----------



## TripleSevensCC (Jun 15, 2011)

jgrunwaldt21 said:


> Hey so I’m a newbie to this. I see on all the plastisol heat transfer websites that the price points start at 6 transfers. Is this because the minimum order is 6? If so, is there any place you can order less than 6 transfers??
> 
> Thanks for the help everyone!!



If it's custom lowest I have heard of is 12 but again that is low. If you are looking for stock transfer ProWorld has no min.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

For that few I would look into vinyl.


----------



## nicwolf1 (Jun 8, 2011)

If you really want low quantity plastisol runs Versatrans has a 2 piece minimum, but they're $26.00 a piece.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

jgrunwaldt21 said:


> Hey so I’m a newbie to this. I see on all the plastisol heat transfer websites that the price points start at 6 transfers. Is this because the minimum order is 6? If so, is there any place you can order less than 6 transfers??
> 
> Thanks for the help everyone!!


Are you referring to custom or stock transfers?


----------

